# Input on 4 week old foal



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm afraid he has the debilitating disease of 'cuteness' it is incurable and will result in him responding to the sound of 'awwww' as if it were his own name.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Something odd about his off hind leg?


----------



## LittleBayMare (Jun 2, 2014)

Those front pasterns worry me a little, but I'm no expert on foals. Other than that, he does indeed have an incurable case of cuteness. :mrgreen:


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Can't judge a foal really. I suspect he will have sickle hocks but will probably grow to be a Nice gelding.


----------



## NorthernHorse (Jan 11, 2013)

Aww he will make a cute partner for you, he has almost the same face markings as my boy


----------



## ktbkr21 (May 11, 2015)

Thank you for everyones input! 

From what I've been told, and the other pictures that I have seen of him, he looks like he's has a huge personality! 

I am super excited about him!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I was wondering about the hocks. they seem a bit bent, but then I don't know what is normal in foals.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I think he's pretty neat. I think three or four week old foals give you a pretty good idea of what they will look like. A lot of times, crookedness in the legs straighten out. I don't see any major flaws with him.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

He has bump protruding just under his right hock, I have no idea what that is, maybe an injury? Anyways, he has the nicest butt I have seen on a foal and I love his already "noble" head.


----------



## my horse (May 23, 2013)

Something looks a little interesting with one of the back legs, but other than that, I think that foal looks pretty cute!!!! =D


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

he is cute. he will be a big boy ! 
i had seen him posted on the adoption pages, there are so many cute foals.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

He looks a nice sturdy foal - the one hock does look a bit off - like its got a lump on it
So you now have to take on the role of raising him - quite a big task.


----------



## Rancher6 (May 9, 2012)

As long as your vet says he's healthy and sound, that's the most important thing. He is a cute lil dude. I got out of the breeding business in '07 and I sure miss having the little ones around. Thanks for the pics.


----------

